# yellow/ bullyson in S.A



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello. I really need some help out there. I am South African and although the breed is growing in popularity here, there is still a lot that is not known about the breed. I have ordered a pup from a registered breeder and he is a yellow/ bullyson. I am just trying to get some idea of what to expect. I have 3 kids and am wondering if the bloodline is condsidered good with children; if they are said to be game dogs or anything else that might be useful. Some pointers would be very useful. Thanks


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you should be good and your kids should do even better... and GOD help the first person who the dog is sure has malicious intent for your kids or you. Yellow aint nuttin' but drive and Bullyson dogs have a watch dog instinct ( they dont like strange people )
Not all bullyson dogs are like this, so all I gotta say is .. GREAT CROSS, GREAT CHOICE.. 
DO YOU BEST to make the dog the representive of the breed and you will have no problems. You and your kids spend good quality time with the dog, socialize the dog accordingly and if you can let the dog hunt and catch .. I know Ya'll can work a dog in S.Africa so thats most important thing to know, these dogs NEED work. So don't leave them bored.

Hope this helps, 

:welcome: to Gopitbull.com


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow!!! That was a quick reply!Thanks. I feel much better now. I also have a rather energetic, but slighty dominant female husky. This shouldn't be too much of a problem should it? The pup is male. Should I keep them seperate while we're out? Can I leave them together? Its my first pit puppy as I don't count the mix my grandparents had and I want to do what I can to avoid any issues that could possibly arise in my ignorance.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

koeJ007 said:


> Wow!!! That was a quick reply!Thanks. I feel much better now. I also have a rather energetic, but slighty dominant female husky. This shouldn't be too much of a problem should it? The pup is male. Should I keep them seperate while we're out? Can I leave them together? Its my first pit puppy as I don't count the mix my grandparents had and I want to do what I can to avoid any issues that could possibly arise in my ignorance.


These dogs should not be trusted with any dog alone for any amount of time, these dogs were bred and perfected around the [] as a gentlemen sport so don't make the mistake countless others do by believing "its all in how you raise them".. It is genetically instilled in these dogs to be DA (dog aggressive) and as FH pointed out some lines (including Bullyson) have the drive and traits to become great watchdogs and even guard dogs depending on the line and how that line has been bred through the years. Typically speaking, HA (human aggression) is not tolerated in these hounds though some yards it has popped up time to time.. HA shouldn't be an issue on any level, DA should be a given.

Invest in a break stick (proper method of separating bulldogs during accidental yard fights, etc) and learn how to use one properly, plenty of videos out there.. You can make one cheaply with a hammer handle or you can buy one for $30 max.

In the end more than likely you will need to adopt crate and rotate.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> These dogs should not be trusted with any dog alone for any amount of time, these dogs were bred and perfected around the [] as a gentlemen sport so don't make the mistake countless others do by believing "its all in how you raise them".. It is genetically instilled in these dogs to be DA (dog aggressive) and as FH pointed out some lines (including Bullyson) have the drive and traits to become great watchdogs and even guard dogs depending on the line and how that line has been bred through the years. Typically speaking, HA (human aggression) is not tolerated in these hounds though some yards it has popped up time to time.. HA shouldn't be an issue on any level, DA should be a given.
> 
> Invest in a break stick (proper method of separating bulldogs during accidental yard fights, etc) and learn how to use one properly, plenty of videos out there.. You can make one cheaply with a hammer handle or you can buy one for $30 max.
> 
> In the end more than likely you will need to adopt crate and rotate.


:goodpost: exactly...........

I started with alaskan huskies (working wolfdogs) .. I had a female wolfdog raise my first APBT whos right off of Tants John Henry, Yellow  these dogs are great for each other cause they can entertain each other when the people dont want to entertain the dogs. MIND YOU .. if a heated situated arrises its NOT in these dogs to back down; as MOST dogs fight for dominance these dogs are PURE dominance. JMO as long as your vigilant and make sure the kiddos have hands on in the training of this young pup. The huskies have that natural wolf dominance so she may check the pup once or twice as its new to the home but the rest will be all silent and if you notice it will be by body language. You may not have a problem the whole lifespan I never did with the two breeds, AS LONG AS THEY WERE OPPOSITE SEX. Hooch still recognized my buddies AKC male and never tested his old butt. They just started playing like the first day they met when Hooch was a pup. BUT THATS NOT THE CASE WITH EVERY DOG. Just an example of tight pack connectivity. However Hooch would kill feral dogs and coyotes which started me in all this bulldog fever. AS KM pointed out, the best way to put it I guess "never trust an APBT not to fight" .. so just know thats what they do, be educated on the breed completely and get a couple of sticks you will want one when hes an adult, if a mongrel dog or whatever comes up and your walkin the dogs or any senerio in which to need to "scruff and pluck" ( grab scruff and put part stick behind molars and twist, DO NOT PRY) viola` ... like pluckin a tick.. We are all always green and theres always more to learn.

be vigilant.. NOT OCD.. NOT PANICY.. NOT SCARED

Be secure, be sound, and carry a big heart and generally your dog will too!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks a million. I will definetely keep a close eye on them when they are together. Fortunately most yards here have been seperated into sections, so I will most certainly keep them seperate when I am not around. I understand that these dogs are fighting dogs and DO NOT want to do anything that would add fuel to the fire as far as negativity is concerned. I've heard quite a bit since I mentioned getting the dog- and he's not even here yet! Too, I like your advice about the breaking stick. I just happen to have a broken hammer at home (lol) so it all works out perfectly. Great advice! Kudos to that!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Excellent advice posted above! Looks like they hit it right on the head.

I also would like to commend you for your desire to learn :thumbsup:
:welcome:


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aaah thanks. I'm a little OCD when it comes to preparing for something I like. Especially when it comes to dogs!!! I'm just a little fanatical


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ahhhhh thanks. I'm a little OCD when it comes to preparing for a future family member and I'm so excited about my pup.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: a lil OCD does help a lil.. they can interact they need to be close, but dont leave the house for hours and expect they'll be fine everytime, dont take a batch and leave the kids playing with the dogs without adult aid or supervision, thats the type of stuff Im warning against. I believe they will do fine, but you do need to have hands on. 
Does that make sense? 

I totally agree on the comendation for the readiness to ask and learn... Im learning everyday, and been in this for goin on 15 yrs


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

No worries. I believe that animals are animals and thus have animal insticts. If they are hurt or afraid, they will react as any animal would in those situations. I have taught my kids this too. We will always make sure the kids are supervised when playing around the dog as I don't see the point of passing blame when an adult is irresponsible. I do have another question though:with my past dogs, I have made it a point to let my kids take turns feeding the dogs to create a sort of 'owner' impression, can icontinue to do thid or should I be the one to feed him? 
And jip, one can never say "I know it all". There is just too much to learn and so little time!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say first you give him the food and stick your hand in there while he eats it. Let him feel comfortable with eating around you or your hand. See how it goes...if the dog remains calm and confident then try with the kids and you can alternate as you said. But always under close supervision. It is great that he or she is young so u can get him use to it..however as he gets older he might not be as tolerate so just make sure you always look for negative signs.

I have been blessed to have a dog that allows my kids to pull his tail while he is eating! Lol 

I'm not sure how much of "socializing" goes into play with this topic. I kind of think it is based mostly on genetics and a dog being well bred...maybe FH can chime in as well. I would like to hear others experience and opinions. 

But if my dog were to snap at me or my kids, there definetly would be some correction involved.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your a family unit; and should continue to operate as one. This is what makes a family dog, I raised Hooch similarly.. 

If children are unattendended the child or dog will end up hurt 50/50, maybe the dog just gets rambucious and runs over the lil tyke. Or somthing like this.. When my oldest son was 2 and hooch was also 2, I was outside doing yard chores while my boy was taking his nap, I (Crufts Dog Show). Currently I have other breeds like a true working schipperke, and a Karelian and the rules still apply, because everytime they have a minute... BAMM.. They've teased the skeeter dog (schipperke) until she bites them or they get to rough themselves.  Playing with Laika the Laika she gets so wound it shoots here prey drive through the roof, and she rusltes with everyone or shoots out the door first chance to rustle something up, cause shes all pumped up on overdrive and excitement. ... 

We do all kinds of feeding things here; for house dogs we feed by hand alot and as well as timely once a day feedings. We feed the dogs when we eat, just before actually, and I'll tell ya raisin em up to be in a secure home has everything to do with being pro active and a SLEW of people on here have kids and bulldogs aka APBTs and have had great experiences and have had those we'd liked not to happen at all let alone ever again. The APBT is the NANNY dog, and has always been the kids sitter so to speak. My baby sitter was a 90lbs + OFRN/whopper dog "Stroker Ace" of Ace.. I was left alone with this dog as a 5 year old boy from 5pm to 9pm about 3 or 4 nights a week, while my mom was out at work/school/ clubs. Until my grandma got out of lodge and would come home around 9ish. The only accident was when my dad try to steal me. Stroker tore the window sill up as the man pulled the window unit to find a world of furry coming his way, as he rushed to put the AC unit back in the window the dog pounced on the front until he got agrivated and started eating the window sill around the window unit.. Was I hurt? NOPE.. Cause of two reasons, that dog was my best friend from the time he was walking with his eyes open, and I set back and watched and never touched the dog or moved in this situation, I was petrified of the person trying to get in and the dog knew it. Now theres all kind of stories like this and thats TRUMPs all what we just said on NEVER leaving your kids alone with the dog. BUT if this happened today I would be taken from my mother. Because of stuff like: you have stories of two male dogs breakin out their crates and a boy trying to break it up and he falls in the middle and gets chewed up even mauled to death. The difference? The genetics and raising if the dogs has everything to do with it. Dont raise a yard dog or chain dog and expect manners. You DO instill all the manners this young pup will have as an adult. There is a very good chance that if you do as you have always done and let the kids do the feeding and directing as pack leaders esspecially while the pup is young.. .. Dogs best learning time is 7-14wks this is the time that really deciphers what kind of dog they'll be. I've gotten dogs from people at 4weeks 8 weeks 12 weeks and 4 months; the younger you can get a pup the better. Alot of yellow dogs are good and ready to come off the mama at 4wks not all strains are like this, JockoRedboy dogs grow fast. Hooch as a pup was biting towards the fox/rat terrier mix we had, Hooch was about 8weeks and was blindly snapping at the lil terrier when carson whos 8mos older than Hooch, so he was 8mos at the time, fell as he was walkin accross the room and just at that moment the pup Hooch bitting wildly bit my lil lad on the shoulder leaving a full bite pattern of bulldog puppy teeth. Yet by the time Hooch was 3 everyone was calling him the epitamy of what an APBT should be. You could trust this dog around any person or animal, and you could put him on any animal or person by command. He was a machine, and this is the REAL reason the Nanny dog can be a curse or a blessing~ Every situation is variable, I really dont think you'll have a problem with the lil pup except with people who dont live there. Then again you could have a dog with NO Human Aggression what so ever.. The APBT is considered the most dangerous dog in the USA and many countries; however the APBT is the USAs #1 stollen dog. Hmmmmm... 
I dont see people stealin rotties and GSD's .. cause they'll eat you.. LOL 

Play it day by day, you seem to have a really good head on your shoulders.. Never be afraid to ask questions, I've lived through just about every senerio you can think of. Just about.. but I've been a dog man since I was 5.  

up early I have another 8hr immersion day, hope this helps, and is not just rambles...


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks a million guys, makes perfect sense. I always do start the feedings with new dogs but I'll maybe let the pup be fed in the kitchen so I can always watch. I have maybe become a little complacent with my husky in this regard, but its a good wake up call to hear that they should be supervised. Too, I'll also make sure I feed my dogs seperately (as this is one of the areas where my husky is very dominant) and I'll be keeping them seperate when I'm not around. You've given me a lot to ponder on so thanks. I guess that I could also let the kids feed the dogs by hand here and there and let them stand around and touch them while they eat. Great advice thanks. 
And you're right, I'm getting my pup on the 20th of this month as the pups have started on solids as of yesterday(and they're only 3 weeks) so the excitement is growing. I would like to really trust my pit puppy with my kids and ideally I would love him to guard them out of complete love and loyalty in case of emergencies, so we'll have to make a really good impression on him and give him the kind of home that he would consider irreplaceable. I will definitely be following these tips to do that 
Thanks again


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just out of curiosity is the new pup in your avitar supposed to be the new bullyson/yellow pup your getting? I ask because the puppy looks to be blue with white markings which should not be showing up in those lines maybe it's just the picture. Have you seen the parent's? Do you have any pictures of the pup and the parents? What color are the parents? And do you have a pedigree on this pup?


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes its the new pup with the parents owner. I have yet to see him personally, but he is registered. I'm glad I posted the pic because my knowledge of pits is all theoretical from what I've read on other sites. I will try to post a pic of the parents but I am using my phone, so it may take a while. You have sparked my interest...
But just in case I have trouble with the photo's: the parents are a type of fawn brown colour, with the male marked with white on his chest and around his face area. The pup seems to be a bit darker


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok. So just like I suspected I cannot upload the pics therefore I have just put the parents as my new avatar. I'm not familiar with the registry processes so I don't even know if I will see the pedigree. Do I get a copy of the pedigree with the registration papers? Will the process be different in SA than over there? How do the parents look to you?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I am looking at the parent's and I do not see Bullyson/Yellow in them. Bullyson was a black dog and most dog's that stem from him are in fact black and Tant's yellow and most dog's down from him are buckskin with black masks or red. When you look at a dog it should fit the pedigree and the dog's they stem from. I do know those lines and have seen many dog's down from those dogs and I have never seen one that looks like the sire. I am going off what I see I can help you get more pictures up if you need help. But if you can email the breeder and ask them if they have a pedigree up on ped's online or ask them for the registered names of the parent's and I will see if I can locate them on peds online. I suspect that the parent's more so the sire of the litter are not bred the way the breeder is telling you they are bred. I say this because they look nothing like dog's coming off those lines should look. Does the breeder have a website? I want to help you and make sure you are not being taken or lied to. That is the only reason why I am bringing this up.

Here is Tant's Yellow Pedigree

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [397] :: TANT'S YELLOW (6XW)

And here is Bullyson's Pedigree

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [51] :: WALLING'S BULLYSON (2XW)(1XL)

If you go to these dog's offspring on ped's online and look through them I think you will be surprised at how they all look very much alike compare them to the sire and you will see what I mean here.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have checked the pedigree and I DO see what you mean! Fortunately I chose the pups based on how they look and not the bloodline. But my concern is if I want to register him for stud or show purposes. I don't want to say yellow/ bullyson and have someone call me a liar because of what I've been told. And the worst part is that these are the most expensive pups I have seen. Most APBT pups sold are rocky/ carver and go for R1500 and I am paying R3500. So I would really like to know what I am getting. I have already paid the deposit, but when we pay the rest I will ask for the pedigree or the names at least. The sellers don't have a website but say they are with www.pbfsa.co.za although honestly I have yet to see their names. I will check properly again and get back to you. Hopefully I just missed them. But do the parents and pup at least look full pit to you? Maybe just a different bloodline? I would hate to pay that much for a mix. 
Thanks again for your information, you have been a great help.


----------

